# my teeeeny collection



## fadedlace (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't own a lot of mac but I took pics anyways
If you have any questions just ask.
here you go!


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 16, 2006)

you have tons of fun colors!  What is that lip gelee shade?  Thanks!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 16, 2006)

More than I own.


----------



## fadedlace (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks it's Lu-Be-Lu!


----------



## lori (Jan 16, 2006)

that's not teeny! there's a lot there! =)


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

That's a great collection, lots of varied colours popping out in front of my eyes! Good mix to build up on.


----------



## peike (Jan 17, 2006)

colorstory is really impressive


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 17, 2006)

those colours you have are so cool!! so bright and fun


----------

